# Sticky  New Canadian Anti-Spam Law



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am not sure if many of you are aware of this, but Canada is putting in a new anti spam law that will take affect on July 1st 2014. This law s being put in place by the Canadian Government to protect the personal information of Canadian's from being shared online and from being spammed.

Just so you know, we will be sending out an e-mail explaining that under Canadian law we have unsubscribed all Canadian users or any user on a Canadian IP from receiving automated messages. The e-mail will also include instructions on how to re subscribe to said messages if they would like to receive them in the future.

If you would like to find out more information about this new act, please visit the link below.

Thank you

The Community Support Team*

Canada?s Anti-Spam Legislation


----------

